# ISO Good bread Formula for Bread Machine



## Hopz (Dec 28, 2006)

I like making bread in the bread machine.

I dislike buying the boxes of mix even though they are good and successful.

Any great scratch recipes for the machine? 

OBTW mine is the smaller 1 pound size.


----------



## JMediger (Dec 28, 2006)

Hopz, I have a Westbend bread maker and I really love the recipes that came in the book.  Here is the link to the PDF ... http://www.westbend.com/westbend/supportdata/L5231R.pdf

It's 26 pages so a little lenghthy but again, the recipes are really good.  The first part is trouble shooting and basic "how to's" of your bread machine so you probly won't need that.   I've made about 1/2 of them and have not had bad results with any.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Candocook (Dec 28, 2006)

Use a recipe for your machine. They have different orders of adding ingredients that are important to the outcome.

Edited to say that Sararwelch's idea about a recipe book is good and the recipes often say to use in such and such type of machine that matches the size loaf and the ingredient order.


----------



## Sararwelch (Dec 28, 2006)

Most machines come with a recipe booklet. Betty Crocker also has some bread machine books that I have. Lots of variety there.


----------



## Sage (Dec 29, 2006)

*Bread machine Recipes*

There are loads of great recipes here:
Bread The staff of Life! Cookbook


----------



## Sararwelch (Dec 29, 2006)

My books are actually Better Homes & Gardens, called Bread Machine Bounty and More Bread Machine Bounty.


----------

